# AC compressor clutch always engaged.



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all, would massively appreciate some assistance here. I have a 2008 A3 8P 2.0T FSI S-Line. I like many others have some AC issues. My AC blows nice and cold when its actually running. However it runs intermittently. I initially replaced the auxiliary fan behind the radiator as i noticed that it had failed. That seemed to improve the issue slightly but it is still intermittent. I guess my initial question is: Should the AC compressor clutch plate always be spinning? I was always under the assumption that it would only spin when i have AC turned on. However i have noticed that it is always engaged and spinning, even when ECON mode (AC off) is engaged. When its in ECON mode and the AC is off there is no cooling in the car but the clutch is spinning, which i assume means the compressor is running, which can't be good for it. I like to drop back into ECON mode after a drive with AC on so i can dry off the evaporator coil and not have smelly air on my next journey. If it could be the compressor relay, i'd greatly appreciate the location of the damn thing so i could try and replace that first!
If i do need a new compressor, are their any DIY's for the replacement? If not does anyone know a shop in the Philly area that does good VW work? Or is there a Vortex member in the Philly area that would help me in the replacement (while i assist) in return for copious amounts of beer :beer:
I want to assure anyone reading this that i have spent a good amount of time googling the crap out of this issue but can't really find any definitive answers that will help me get back to having some cold air. My limey (British) ass doesn't do well in the PA summer humidity!
If anyone has any questions please ask. I also have just purchased a Ross-Tech VCDS (Vag-com) cable for my airbag issue.
Thanking you in advance.
Adrian

** Isn't that just the way....after submitting this i spot a thread that states that our compressor isn't clutch driven and its actually electronically driven so now i have no idea why my AC is working intermittently. I'd like to be able to check the relay that controls the compressor. Any other suggestions hugely appreciated!

*** Oh and i believe i have the Sanden 7908 compressor.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abkarma said:


> Should the AC compressor clutch plate always be spinning?


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

that's awesome man. thank you! So i've managed to figure out what compressor i have and i think i'm okay with my Sanden PXE16 (1K0820859F). So i believe the next thing i should look to replace is the pressure control valve.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

*VCDS diagnostics*

Have you tried running any diagnostics with the VCDS? I always wished that our 04 suburban had a system as effective as VCDS that would permit us to single out the issue, rather than replacing and testing parts until we got to the bottom of it. As I understand there should be some way to tell VCDS to run a scan on the whole car, and then you could focus on the A/C codes that it came back with. From that maybe you could determine what on the A/C isn't working, even if it doesn't tell you the part, it should store the codes from previous failures? And don't worry, you'll get your chance to replace the compressor, it always waits until the hottest day of the summer to fail, though, so you might have another year left. I personally have replaced it twice since 2008.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


>


Awesome video! I always wondered how clutchless compressors worked.


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

A3REDT said:


> Have you tried running any diagnostics with the VCDS? I always wished that our 04 suburban had a system as effective as VCDS that would permit us to single out the issue, rather than replacing and testing parts until we got to the bottom of it. As I understand there should be some way to tell VCDS to run a scan on the whole car, and then you could focus on the A/C codes that it came back with. From that maybe you could determine what on the A/C isn't working, even if it doesn't tell you the part, it should store the codes from previous failures? And don't worry, you'll get your chance to replace the compressor, it always waits until the hottest day of the summer to fail, though, so you might have another year left. I personally have replaced it twice since 2008.


I went ahead and bought the control valve from Polar Bear Inc. Should get it in a few days. I bought the car used and haven't had an AC check done on it although i know the compressor works and i don't have any leaks. So i'm down to replacing the control valve or the pressure switch. Once the control valve has been replaced i'll post results. I think i'm one of the lucky ones with my compressor as its the Sanden one which i believe replaced the crappy faulty ones by Zexel?...
I will also run a full VCDS check and see what comes up. thanks


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

SOLVED
I replaced the pressure control valve on my Sanden compressor along with a refrigerant evacuation and re-charge. I have ice-cold air almost immediately. No more delay i used to have! Awesome. Also ran a VCDS scan before i replaced the valve and had a fault code: 

01232 - A/C Compressor Regulator Valve (N280) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

Anyway, hope this helps anyone out with AC issues with a Sanden compressor. You need to buy the part from a distributor. I got mine from Polar Bear Inc, based in Florida. $75 inc shipping. The dealer will not sell the part and will say you'll need a new compressor.


----------



## VaRoccin (May 29, 2004)

I just purchased an 08 A3 and was told by P.O. that the AC just needed a charge. Went to Pep Boys today for said charge and after a $60 diagnosis they tell me my compressor is not circulating freon and that the compressor has likely failed internally and I will need an entire new AC system to the tune of $2800. 

So, based on this thread I just ordered a new control solenoid and will replace after part arrives. Exact same PXE16 Sanden compressor. 

Fingers crossed, will update with results once replaced.


----------



## ccarver (Jun 12, 2011)

*Same problem with 2015 Jetta 1.8t*

abkarma,

I believe I am having the same issue with my 2015 VW Jetta 1.8t. I will blow cold air intermittently. Usually cold on cold days and hot on hot days. Where is the pressure control valve located that you replaced? I think I am going to head that route as well and see what happens.


----------



## mathiasolia (Aug 2, 2020)

ccarver said:


> abkarma,
> 
> I believe I am having the same issue with my 2015 VW Jetta 1.8t. I will blow cold air intermittently. Usually cold on cold days and hot on hot days. Where is the pressure control valve located that you replaced? I think I am going to head that route as well and see what happens.


 I bought the car used and haven't had an AC check done on it although i know the compressor works and i don't have any leaks. So i'm down to replacing the control valve or the pressure switch.


----------



## risottto (Jun 13, 2017)

*Go Somewhere Else*

That $2800 is total BS. My high end euro-only shop just swapped my compressor for a new OEM Denso, was around $770 total, I believe around $360 for the compressor and the rest in labor (2-3 hours, it's a pain!) and premium 134A which gets super cold.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

$2800 is an entire new A/C system. While replacing the compressor will likely fix your issues, replacing the entire A/C system is generally the right way to do it. When the compressor failed it possibly blew metal shavings into the rest of the A/C system, and if all you replace is the compressor it could fail again in the near future.

That being said - When my A/C compressor failed last year I only replaced the compressor, after checking the condition of the compressor oil in the system - grey/sparkly oil means you probably need a new A/C system, yellow/green/anything that color-ish and you should be fine with just a compressor. But I did that work myself, and I can certainly understand why a shop wouldn't want to perform an expensive fix that might fail in a year again.

BUT - the valve is where I would start, when my A/C compressor failed it locked up and that's why I did the compressor instead of the valve. Typically the valve is the reason it's not working, in my case the compressor off light stayed on, and would flash if pressed which it doesn't normally do(your car may have a compressor on, in that case it wouldn't come on- there were model year differences).


----------



## katrinabarnes470 (Aug 9, 2020)

thanks for sharing


----------

